# Poorly Budgie Please Help!



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey!
I think my budgie is really poorly! He sits on his purch and keeps making a noise, and its slowly getting louder. Its like he cant breathe properly  Its kind of a sneezing sound but he isnt sneezing. He does it over and over for a few seconds then stops. Last night a noticed that hes started making a quiet squeeking noice when he breathes. 
He seems fine, and is eating and drinking ok. Hes jumping on his purches etc so hes acting normal. Im very worried though and the other budgie with him seems worried too. She goes over to him when hes making these strange noises and sits with him.

The vet was no help so i duno what to do?! 
x


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

You really need to get him to an avian vet, it sounds like he might have an infection so will need anti biotics


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks! Thats what i thought but our vet wasnt much help and just said keep an eye on him! He seems happy enough. We had a budgie that lived for 13 years before and he use to get colds now and again but this sounds different. I duno where my local budgie vet is?  x


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

unfortunately there isnt many avian specialist vets around, you could look on the internet for different infections, match up his symptoms than see if the site has any 'solutions' if not than also search the net for avian vets or ring the rspb for advice on avian vets as if anyone will know they should.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I think your nearest avian vet will be in Matt Brash in Poklington, see attached link.

Battle Flatts Veterinary Clinic, York - Our Surgeries

Good luck!


----------



## pets-life (Jul 28, 2009)

You might find some of the articles here of help.

Articles On Pet Birds Health Issues


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
Took him to a vet we found which wasnt too far away  They gave him some medicine and we'll see how he goes this week! Thanks everyone x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone...

Unfortuatly ive just found my other budgie (not the one we were on about in this thread) has just died  She was fine this morning but ive just got back from walking the dogs and found her dead  The vet said she was a little thin but ok.. obviously she was poorly and he didnt realise.

Thanks for ur help anyway guys  x


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it sounds like both your budgies may have beens suffering the same illness.

It might be worth getting a post mortem done if it's not too late to rule out anything contagious, especially if you may be consider getting another bird?

Aspergillosis can cause these symptons and death, they are so many other things like air sac mites etc too.


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't normally post in this section 'cos I've got dogs, but just noticed the poorly budgie title, and as I kept budgies for many years thought I'd take a peek.

I noticed the recommendation for Battleflatts vets, for anyone living close by, they are an outstanding veterinary surgery and helped me tremendously (albeit with my dogs). 

It's so important to find a vet that knows about your pet, rather than just having general knowledge. I did actually lose a budgie to a vet (different one) that gave the wrong injection in a course of treatment, completely botched the injection and wasn't even comfortable holding a bird, even though she was supposed to be their avian specialist. I never did get any response from her about it, she just moved jobs.

Hope your remaining budgie is fit and well again soon, if you're at all worried, it is worth checking Battleflatts out


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

We buried Harry the budgie a couple weeks ago in a lovely spot under a tree we have growing. She looked very peaceful. Our other budgie Barry went quiet for a few days and has finished his course of antibotics. However his 'cough' is still there and doesnt seem to have got better.

We duno what to do next.. I think taking him to the vet again would be alot of stress for him but unfortunatly i dont think hes going to last very long either way  Any advice? x


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Are you a member of the budgie forum because when one of my budgies was ill I asked on there and there is a member called Barrie and he's a breeder and knows everything about budgies and how to treat various illnesses. I had a poorly budgie and he recommended me getting something which I did and he's absolutely fine now and I didn't even have to take him to the vet.

Budgies - Budgerigars - Budgie Forum


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

thanks jazzy ill have a look x


----------

